# BATTLE OF THE BARDS - Heat 3!



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2012)

We're now halfway through the BATTLE OF THE BARDS, EN World's epic song competition competition, as we begin the third heat! Which song will join Mary Crowell's I PUT MY LOW STAT and Mississippi Bones' DUNGEON HUSTLE in the final December? For your delight and delectation, we present the five more songs known only as..... HEAT 3! The heat has some familiar faces, with second entries by SJ Tucker, Nathaniel Webb, W Scott Snyder, and Heat 1's winner, Mary Crowell, along with a new contender - AJ from Washington, DC!

This is the third of five heats (the fifth heat being the final, starring the winners of the first four).  Make sure you vote on and share these songs, and help your favourite through to the final in December!

Click here to listen to Heat 1 and Heat 2.

[h=2]PLAYING D&D by SJ Tucker of Dumas, Akansas[/h]​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykrNUgOy7Dc[/ame]​ 
This song is a parody of "The Napoli" by Show of Hands
Find out more about SJ Tucker and her music at her official web page.​ 
[h=2]KINGDOM OF SPIDERS by Nathaniel Webb of Nashville, Tennessee[/h]​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fawfhc7DT2U[/ame]​ 

[h=2]SWING BEAT by W Scott Snyder of Austin, Texas[/h]​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0CKeBz_VFs[/ame]​ 

[h=2]CLICHE RPG SONG by A.J. of Washington, D.C.[/h]​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQYrYlRf4ks[/ame]​ 

[h=2]M IS FOR MAGIC MISSILE by Mary Crowell of Athens, Alabama[/h]​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMHRNf31WDU[/ame]​ 
To find out more about Mary Crowell and her music, check out her official web page.​ 

[h=4]Notes[/h]
These entries have been arranged in heats randomly with the following exceptions: where a contestant has entered more than once, we have attempted to place their entries in separate heats.

Contestants retain all ownership and copyright regarding their works. They have non-exclusively licensed EN World to display their entries.

The winner of the prize - an animated music video (no, that's not it above: we'll be creating a much better one with the winner's input) will own all copyright to that video with the caveat that they non-exclusively license EN World to display it.

Voting totals are displayed publicly.

Please visit our YouTube channel and subscribe for automatic notifications.

For more information about BATTLE OF THE BARDS, click here.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 19, 2012)

Edit: nevermind. Maybe it was just me, or maybe you were only just setting them up. It's working now.



I really like this round. Don't have a clue which song I should vote for.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2012)

_"They say I'm just a 'fighter', but what I hear_
_Is 'Conflict Resolution Engineer'..."_


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 19, 2012)

Conflict Resolution Engineer! lol I love that line! Hee! 

Very good songs in this heat.

Edit: And I'm a copy cat. Should have refreshed the screen before I posted.


----------



## Bardiclug (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree.  Excellent work by everyone.  I'm very happy to be a part of this group.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 19, 2012)

Bardiclug said:


> I agree.  Excellent work by everyone.  I'm very happy to be a part of this group.




Three more posts and you can give real experience points! *grins* Is your wizard song coming up in the next heat? I love that one.


----------



## Bardiclug (Nov 19, 2012)

Mary_Crowell said:


> Three more posts and you can give real experience points! *grins* Is your wizard song coming up in the next heat? I love that one.




Ohh... I'll get a skill point!  

Yes, that's the 3rd song I entered.  I'm glad you like it - for me, it's autobiographical (if writing a song about my character qualifies.  )


----------



## Lwaxy (Nov 19, 2012)

M is for Mordenkainen's Disjunction! 

Saved 2 NPCs in last night's game 

Ah so many spells so few letters!


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 19, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> M is for Mordenkainen's Disjunction!




Disjunction, Junction
Lose all function
Breaking up wands, and bracers, and potions.
Disjunction, Junction
How's that function?
I had three favorite swords
Got most of my job done.
Disjunction, Junction
What's their function?
They're not 'keen,' 'shock,' or 'smite'
At least not anymore.


----------



## Bardiclug (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys and your fancy schmancy spell books.  Fireball is all you really need.  And maybe Lightning Bolt as a backup.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 19, 2012)

Bardiclug said:


> You guys and your fancy schmancy spell books.  Fireball is all you really need.  And maybe Lightning Bolt as a backup.




Only if your DC is verah verah high, my friend.

TTTO The Reflex
            <style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */ @font-face 	{font-family:Times; 	panose-1:2 0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:128; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-formatther; 	mso-font-pitch:fixed; 	mso-font-signature:1 134676480 16 0 131072 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:128; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-formatther; 	mso-font-pitch:fixed; 	mso-font-signature:1 134676480 16 0 131072 0;}  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-fareast-language:JA;} [MENTION=11683]Page[/MENTION] WordSection1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.WordSection1 	{page:WordSection1;} --></style>The reflex and evasion means, your fireball leaves no mark.
            <style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */ @font-face 	{font-family:Times; 	panose-1:2 0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:128; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-formatther; 	mso-font-pitch:fixed; 	mso-font-signature:1 134676480 16 0 131072 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"Cambria Math"; 	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;}  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-fareast-language:JA;} [MENTION=11683]Page[/MENTION] WordSection1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.WordSection1 	{page:WordSection1;} --> </style>     The reflex means the rogue will find and stab you in the dark. 
            <style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */ @font-face 	{font-family:Times; 	panose-1:2 0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:128; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-formatther; 	mso-font-pitch:fixed; 	mso-font-signature:1 134676480 16 0 131072 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"Cambria Math"; 	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;}  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-fareast-language:JA;} [MENTION=11683]Page[/MENTION] WordSection1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.WordSection1 	{page:WordSection1;} --> </style>     And stabbing your unlucky wizard isn’t that bizarre.
            <style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */ @font-face 	{font-family:Times; 	panose-1:2 0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; 	mso-font-charset:128; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-formatther; 	mso-font-pitch:fixed; 	mso-font-signature:1 134676480 16 0 131072 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:"Cambria Math"; 	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:auto; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;}  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"ＭＳ 明朝"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-fareast-language:JA;} [MENTION=11683]Page[/MENTION] WordSection1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.WordSection1 	{page:WordSection1;} --> </style>     Every little save for ‘reflex half’: Call it “walking in the park.”


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 19, 2012)

Trying to delete. (Accidentally double posted.)


----------



## Bardiclug (Nov 19, 2012)

Mary_Crowell said:


> Only if your DC is verah verah high, my friend.




"Bah, that's what sandba.... er, Fighters are for.  And Clerics.  Oh, and Rangers..."

Ignatious "Goliath" Granitereaver, Gnome Sorcerer


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 19, 2012)

Mary_Crowell said:


> Only if your DC is verah verah high, my friend.



As my namesake character has been wont to say on occasion: "You get one spell, if you're quick; for when I get to you I will only need one swing, and you will die."

He has a Wizardslayer longsword, you see; which he laid in for after being fried one too many times by mis-aimed spells cast by his supposed allies.

One of these days I'll have to dream up some lyrics to go with that sword.  It deserves them. 

Lan-"that said, there are few if any problems that cannot be solved by repeated use of fireball"-efan


----------



## jonesy (Nov 20, 2012)

You guys should do a collaboration. This selection fits really well together.

*Playing D&D* sounds like a song you'd hear at the beginning of an in-depth documentary on the roleplaying games culture.

*Kingdom of Spiders* could be for a new D&D cartoon, or maybe it could have a music video in the style of this (Merry Melodies, Beware the Wizard): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PvJ1zBJ-us

*Swing Beat* is the intro for a tv show where the lead character is a member of a party who are on a constant roadtrip around a D&D-style country, where they get into hijinks and accidentally save the world at the end.

*Cliche Song* is the intro for Cheers, D&D-style. I'd watch that show.

*M is For Magic Missile* is a song from a D&D opera on Broadway.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 20, 2012)

Mary_Crowell said:


> Disjunction, Junction
> Lose all function
> Breaking up wands, and bracers, and potions.
> Disjunction, Junction
> ...



As Captain Kirk would shout, his hands reaching skywards:

DisjunctiooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNnnnNNNNnN!!!!!


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 20, 2012)

Mary_Crowell as XP said:
			
		

> I look forward to hearing your song!



I did up some not-very-good lyrics this evening, not much idea for a tune to go with 'em, but ideally it'd be kind of a loud raunchy metal sound to go with the loud raunchy metal character from whose point of view it's written. 

Lan-"a loud raunchy character who wears lots of metal"-efan


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 20, 2012)

Mary_Crowell said:


> Disjunction, Junction
> Lose all function
> Breaking up wands, and bracers, and potions.
> Disjunction, Junction
> ...



Disjunction, junktion
No compunction
The bright side: I won't leave much stuff lying 'round
Disjunction, junction
Big malfunction
Flying, free falling, crash to the ...  >ouch!<

Lanefan


----------



## KesselZero (Nov 20, 2012)

Man, it is CLOSE! I'm just proud to be neck and neck with such august company.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2012)

KesselZero said:


> Man, it is CLOSE! I'm just proud to be neck and neck with such august company.




I thought the last heat was close for the first few days - but this one really is!  By far the most evenly spread cache of votes of the contest; still the heat only began yesterday, so it could all change.


----------



## Highland Raider (Nov 20, 2012)

I think W. Scott Snyder owes me a new monitor. I spewed iced tea all over mine yesterday watching this round. Tough round.


----------



## Highland Raider (Nov 20, 2012)

*Just love*



Mary_Crowell said:


> Disjunction, Junction
> Lose all function
> Breaking up wands, and bracers, and potions.
> Disjunction, Junction
> ...




I just love the lyrics you come up with. So do my kids.


----------



## Janx (Nov 20, 2012)

Good singing on this batch.  Clever lyrics all around.

I went with Kingdom of Spiders this time.  Guitar work was good, and I liked how it varied in styles.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 20, 2012)

And this time nobody had obvious sound problems.


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 20, 2012)

My vote went to Cliche RPG Song on account of it pandering unashamedly to The Perturbed Dragon!


----------



## cfx (Nov 20, 2012)

ddvmor said:


> My vote went to Cliche RPG Song on account of it pandering unashamedly to The Perturbed Dragon!




Favoritism!  Deception!  Disqualify him!  Er, wait...   

I can't believe how incredibly close all the votes are at the time of this post.  I'm sure somebody will pull ahead, but right now there's no telling!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 20, 2012)

That was actually quite a hard choice, but only allowed one vote . Good luck all!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2012)

not sure if I should vote for 'Swing Beat', 'Cliche' RPG song' or '"M" is for "Magic Missile"'. This is indeed a hard choice.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 21, 2012)

Highland Raider said:


> I just love the lyrics you come up with. So do my kids.




Thanks! I enjoy your voice work on Perturbed Dragon!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2012)

Each heat is more popular than the last.  We've had more votes this heat in three days than we had in the whole week of the first heat.  This is brilliant news!


----------



## Lwaxy (Nov 23, 2012)

We need a place to archive all the songs, probably with redone versions for those with the mixing issues. I keep listening to them all day long.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 23, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> We need a place to archive all the songs, probably with redone versions for those with the mixing issues. I keep listening to them all day long.




They are on the ENWorld youtube channel. You can go here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/RussellMorrissey1974


----------



## cfx (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure one or more of us would be happy to help those who need it.  I suspect all they have to do is ask.


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 23, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> We need a place to archive all the songs, probably with redone versions for those with the mixing issues. I keep listening to them all day long.



It's probably worth noting that the songs still belong to the respective musicians - ENWorld just has a licence to display them.  I know that some of the songs are available to purchase from the artists web sites, etc so if you really enjoy the songs, it would probably be a nice gesture to go and buy 'em.  Offhand, I know that Mary Crowell, SJ Tucker and Mississippi Bones all have web stores.  Amoebacide has a Myspace page and Gary McGath has a music page.  Not sure about the others.

That said, how cool would it be to be able to buy a Battle of the Bards CD with all the songs on!


----------



## cfx (Nov 23, 2012)

ddvmor said:


> That said, how cool would it be to be able to buy a Battle of the Bards CD with all the songs on!




Oh dear.  This should happen now.  It's too awesome not to exist.

_And if we're on the subject of self-promotion, CFX Music is where my music nexus is._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2012)

spam reported


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Nov 23, 2012)

cfx said:


> Oh dear.  This should happen now.  It's too awesome not to exist.
> 
> _And if we're on the subject of self-promotion, CFX Music is where my music nexus is._




Oh, thank you! I just messaged you about that.


----------



## Lwaxy (Nov 24, 2012)

I know they are on you tube, I meant an easy to find permanent link from here so people will know about it


----------



## cfx (Nov 24, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> spam reported




Now that the spam post has been removed, it looks like your post is referring to mine.


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 24, 2012)

It's close this week.  Only three votes between the leaders and less than 12 hours to go!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 25, 2012)

ddvmor said:


> It's close this week.  Only three votes between the leaders and less than 12 hours to go!



Huh? My math gives 34 hours remaining.

Edit: wait, I swear it said 26th 12 PM. Now it says 26th 01:10 PM.

Okay, I'm confused. Isn't that after noon on monday?


----------



## cfx (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's the instrumental version!
Quite a bit easier listening for repeated plays... to worm its way into your mind with.  

https://soundcloud.com/cfx-music/cliche-rpg-song-instrumental

Edit: fixed link


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 25, 2012)

jonesy said:


> Huh? My math gives 34 hours remaining.
> 
> Edit: wait, I swear it said 26th 12 PM. Now it says 26th 01:10 PM.
> 
> Okay, I'm confused. Isn't that after noon on monday?



My bad.  I can't read calendars...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2012)

cfx said:


> Now that the spam post has been removed, it looks like your post is referring to mine.




[disclaimer]sorry, not intentional.[/disclaimer]


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2012)

And we have a winner!  CLICHE RPG SONG by A.J. of Washington, D.C.!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 26, 2012)

This group was crrazy. [/Christopher Walken]

I think every song was in the lead at least five or six individual times. At least.


----------



## fu.fang (Apr 18, 2013)

igree. I'm very happy to be a part of this group.


----------

